# why did the clippers draft kaman instead of



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

kirk hinrich


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Because they are smart.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Hinrich's a stud and would have helped out significantly.. But, let's be real.. We'd still be on the outside looking in at this point even with him.. Plus, Soft Chew Kandi's was on his way out, so I think they took the next best option in Kaman.. The more pressing question IMO, is why did the Clipps waste two 1st round pick's on Brand's position in Wilcox and Ely?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

because we needed a center..


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

You guys are in a good position this year. Harris or Gordon. You can't loose.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IQ</b>!
> You guys are in a good position this year. Harris or Gordon. You can't loose.


Yeah, this year is a deep PG draft, nice planning by the Clipps. If Q is re-signed, you should really start your way up the Western Conference next year.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

> Because they are smart.


Hustling 7 footer or dime a dozen point guard? Gee, what a tough choice !!

Why did bench player J Hayes make all rookie honors over Kaman who started most of the season? East coast bias !


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> Because they are smart.



They also believed in Jaric Way to much.


That being said, Kaman rocks. You can see he is going to be good, good footwork, good passing, scores well around the basket with either hand, gets up the court well, good timing on blocks.

I think he is more valuable to the clippers than a lot of people realize, I think he pairs well with Elton brand, is smart, Knows and plays his position well, and doesn't need the ball in order to make plays.



I think they got a real gem in this guy, in answer to the question, centers will always be more coveted than point guards.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> 
> 
> Hustling 7 footer or dime a dozen point guard? Gee, what a tough choice !!
> ...


Heinrich is anything but a dime a dozen point guard.


Kaman totally got robbed in regards to all rookie honors.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> because we needed a center..


We have a winner. Sure, a PG would've been nice, but hope had not been given up on Jaric before the season began.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Baylor is a draft expert. Kaman, Ely and Wilcox have great upside.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman was really starting to show some very good skills in the end of the season, he was aggresive and showed some good low post moves.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Baylor is a draft expert.


:rotf:

1998: Drafts Michael Olowokandi over Mike Bibby, Vince Carter, Dirk Nowitzki, and Paul Pierce.

1996: Drafts Lorenzen Wright over Kobe Bryant, Peja Stojakovic, Steve Nash, and Jermaine O'Neal.

1995: Trades the #2 pick (Antonio McDyess) for Rodney Rogers and Brent Barry. Could have had Rasheed Wallace or Kevin Garnett.

1994: Drafts Lamond Murray over Brian Grant, Eddie Jones, and Jalen Rose.

1992 and 1993: Drafts Bo Kimble and Randy Woods (two total busts) ahead of a bunch of solid role players.

I realize that you can do this for almost any GM, but the thing is, for most GM's, you also can find a great player that he got as a steal. For Baylor you can't, because he sucks. If he's a draft expert, then I'm going to be the #1 pick in the 2004 draft.

In a few years, I think we'll be adding Chris Kaman and Melvin Ely to this list.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

You really don't think Chris Kaman is going to be good?


Have you ever watched him play?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

He will be top 5 center?

Clips need a great C.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

I think he'll be a good player but he won't be worth the #6. With the #6 you are looking for more than that and I think there will be a whole bunch of guys drafted after him that turn out to be better players.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> I think he'll be a good player but he won't be worth the #6. With the #6 you are looking for more than that and I think there will be a whole bunch of guys drafted after him that turn out to be better players.


???

Dajuan Wagner

Shane Battier

Demarr Johnson

Wally Scerbiak

Robert Traylor.

Get real man, the only guy I would even pause to glance is battier, who is the consumate role player, everyone else is not fit to carry Kaman's jock.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> He will be top 5 center?
> 
> Clips need a great C.



Depends in my mind if 

A the decide to run the offense through him a bit more.

B he gets into better shape ( adds more upper body strength

C gets a good tutor to help him withe midrange.


I don't know if he'll be great, I already know he'll be solid.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Natty Dreadlockz</b>!
> Hinrich's a stud and would have helped out significantly.. But, let's be real.. We'd still be on the outside looking in at this point even with him.. Plus, Soft Chew Kandi's was on his way out, so I think they took the next best option in Kaman.. The more pressing question IMO, is why did the Clipps waste two 1st round pick's on Brand's position in Wilcox and Ely?



I think Wilcox was a decent pick, becaue it was insurance in case Brand left in FA the past year. However, they passed up Amare to take Wilcox, so I don't know. Ely was a terrible pick, and there's no other way to put it. 



I think Kaman will be pretty good in the future. Picking a center who will probably be a slightly above average center is probably worth a #6 pick, especially if there is no other viable option to replace him.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah well maybe you should wait until Kaman does enough for the media to vote him ahead of Udonis freaking Haslem. Until then don't put him ahead of Wally Szczerbiak, who I would point out, has made the All-Star Team. Wally had a bad year but in terms of career accomplishments they don't even deserve to be talked about in the same sentence.

Shane Battier from the start of his NBA career has been a much better player than Kaman.

DerMarr Johnson, DaJuan Wagner, and Robert Traylor are all total busts. Just because you aren't a total bust doesn't make you worth the #6 pick in one of the deepest drafts in NBA history. What does the fact that three other teams screwed up have to do with this conversation?


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> I think Wilcox was a decent pick, becaue it was insurance in case Brand left in FA the past year. However, they passed up Amare to take Wilcox, so I don't know. Ely was a terrible pick, and there's no other way to put it.


Hear me out.. Wilcox was a great pick, that is if Brand wasn't our best and brightest bigun who actually wanted to be a Clippa.. We passed on Amare to take Wilcox then doubled that mistake by taking Ely.. Realistically speaking, you fill the hole's behind your best player's with FA's and fill the major void's with lotto pick's.. I'm sure some peep's will disagree, but I betcha won't find many playoff team's making the same mistake we did.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Yeah well maybe you should wait until Kaman does enough for the media to vote him ahead of Udonis freaking Haslem. Until then don't put him ahead of Wally Szczerbiak, who I would point out, has made the All-Star Team. Wally had a bad year but in terms of career accomplishments they don't even deserve to be talked about in the same sentence.
> 
> Shane Battier from the start of his NBA career has been a much better player than Kaman.
> ...



What the hell do I care what the Media votes? Do they even know who guys like Trenton Hassell are? Because they fricking should.

Scerbiak made the all star team. Neat. So what? He's done 0 with his carrier. He is widely regarded as one dimensional and overpaid.... 


If you read my post you'd see that Battier was the only guy even worth mentioning. I'm a big fan of what Shane Battier does, I think it sucks Manu gets all the unselfish player accolades will he gets squat.


The point of all this is you said you'd expect more out of a sixth round pick give Kaman 30 minutes and he averages around 9.5 rebounds a game playing next to Q and Brand.

Give him more than 10 touches and he's bound to shoot near 50 %.

I hope some clippers fan in the know sees this, because Kaman is going to flat out be a great pick up at six.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Chill.. You won't get any complaint's from the Clipps faithfull over Kaman's selection round here.. He was actually one of the bright spot's in another awfull season!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Natty Dreadlockz</b>!
> Chill.. You won't get any complaint's from the Clipps faithfull over Kaman's selection round here.. He was actually one of the bright spot's in another awfull season!


I'm simply disputing the notion that this kid isn't worth the sixth pick. That's all. I'm totally chill. IN fact I might be gellin, maybe.. I dunno... anyway.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> ???
> ...


:laugh: YOU'RE RIGHT! 
i wanted to check out what you were saying so i had a look at more #6 picks, all were drafted way too high for their worth.
the only real exception is antoine walker & possibly googs, and well..... i wouldn't call him a great player.

here's the list
2002 - Dajuan Wagner
2001 - Shane Battier
2000 - Demarr Johnson
1999 - Wally Scerbiak (still has potential, but i think it'll be more difficult with his latest injury)
1998 - Robert Traylor.
1997 - Ron Mercer
1996 - Antoine Walker*
1995 - Bryant Reeves
1994 - Sharone Wright (where's he now???? .....anyone??)
1993 - Calbert Cheaney (was decent for a few years, didn't last long)
1992 - Tom Gugliotta* (i guess you gotta blame the injuries)
1991 - Doug Smith
1990 - Felton Spencer

if kaman averages anything over 12ppg 8rpg 2bpg i guess he'll be considered a stud over these guys (*not these)


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> I'm simply disputing the notion that this kid isn't worth the sixth pick. That's all. I'm totally chill. IN fact I might be gellin, maybe.. I dunno... anyway.


I know your gellin.. I was just pointing out, that some folkz on the
outside looking in will think and look at thing's differently than the folkz in Clippaland.. My bad for the misunderstanding!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Bryant Reeves gets kicked around a lot for no good reason. Centers who can put up 16 and 8 don't grow on trees, and his defense was pretty good to against big guys. He was one of the best in the league at guarding Shaq. He couldn't guard athletic PF's but he was still a great role player.

He had to fight against the same "big white stiff" stereotype that Chris Kaman now has to fight against, plus his career went down the tubes because of injuries. That's unfortunate because he was a pretty good ballplayer. I doubt Kaman is ever as good.

It's pretty surprising that so few good players have been drafted at #6. On the other hand, the history of ninth picks includes such players as Amare Stoudemire, Shawn Marion, Dirk Nowitzki, and Tracy McGrady. The fact that Chris Kaman is better than a lot of past #6's doesn't mean he was a good pick, it just means that a lot of GM's in the past happened to make terrible choices at #6.


----------



## Derelict (Apr 1, 2004)

" The fact that Chris Kaman is better than a lot of past #6's doesn't mean he was a good pick, it just means that a lot of GM's in the past happened to make terrible choices at #6."

He might not be a good pick because he wasn't the best player available. Though in terms of team needs, he was a very good pick, especially if he is better than the free agents available (Jermaine O'Neal was not gonna sign with the clips).


----------



## dhook54 (Aug 7, 2003)

> Bryant Reeves gets kicked around a lot for no good reason. Centers who can put up 16 and 8 don't grow on trees, and his defense was pretty good to against big guys. He was one of the best in the league at guarding Shaq. He couldn't guard athletic PF's but he was still a great role player.


Kamen is already as good as Reeves. From, day 1 Reeves had plays run for him, and was given a certain amount of touches. Give Kamen that same treatment, and you'll see superior results.
I, too, had him in that "white stiff" category. Watching him play caused me to revise my opinion. Also, leaving Kamen off the All Rookie team made as much sense as leaving Kirlenko off the All defensive team.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey, I saw Big Country score 26pts against my Lakers *In the first half* ,*when he was fat* . Then they made him lose the weight too fast. He became an outside shooter because he could no longer lean on people. Then his back went out.

Baylor also drafted Miles over Fizer because he was the better player. They already had Odom but, he went with the better upside.

Baylor is a good drafter because he gets the most practice. 

Right now Kaman has shown more than most #2 picks

Darko
Jay Williams
Chandler
Swift....


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> Right now Kaman has shown more than most #2 picks
> 
> Darko
> ...


Mourning, Kidd, Payton, Franchise, Bibby, McDyess, Isiah Thomas..
i know you said most, but there's too many great #2 picks to give him that kind of comparison


----------



## THE COOKIE MONSTER (Apr 27, 2004)

ITS FUNNY HW PEOPLE FORGET THAT BRYANT REEVES WAS A GOOD PLAYER BEFORE HE GOT INJURED. I'D TAKE A HEALTHY REEVES OVER DAMON STOUDAMIRE.

SHARONE WRIGHT WAS ALSO DECENT BUT HE ALSO LOST HIS CAREER TO INJURY.

I SEE 3 ALL-STARS AND A BUNCH OF QUALITY ROLE PLAYERS. I DONT KNOW WHY PEOPLE ARE PASSING JUDGEMENT ON DAJUAN AND DERMARR. BOTH CAME FROM OVERALL WEAK DRAFT CLASSES AND BOTH ARE YOUNG. IF THEY WERE IN THE 2003 DRAFT THEY BOTH WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN TOP 10. KAMAN PROBABLY WOULD HAVE WENT HIGHER THAN 6TH IF HE WAS IN THE CLASS OF 99.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> Right now Kaman has shown more than most #2 picks
> 
> Chandler


He hasnt shown more than Chandler. Kamans career highs are 19 points, 15 rebounds, 3 blocks compared to Chandlers 27 points, 22 rebounds, 7 blocks. Chandlers *career* averages are better than Kamans rookie season averages, and Chandler has played 3 seasons since he came into the league at the young age of 18. Hes still 6 months younger than Kaman as well. 

Thats said, Kaman will be a fine player, and I think the Clippers made the right move by drafting him. This draft is packed with way more ready point guards than ready centers. They needed both positions desperately. 

I like the frontcourt of Mags, Brand and Kaman. They just need to figure out that backcourt, they have Jaric and Wilcox off the bench which makes them a pretty deep team.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

pg - Harris / Jaric
sg - Q
sf - Maggette
pf - Brand
c - Kaman / Wilcox

Kaman was a good pick because he fits well with the team. You don't need a superstar at every position to win games. If they resign Q and draft Devin Harris, the Clippers would be pretty good next season. They would have the talent to make the playoffs in a couple seasons if they keep the team together. It reminds me of when they had 

pg - Dre
sg - Q
sf - Odom / Maggette
pf - Brand
c - Kandi

Maybe this time they can get things straight and have a winning season.


----------

